# Best Scorpions For Beginners



## Tlover95 (Oct 28, 2014)

Ok, so I have a pretty good idea of what some of the best beginner tarantulas are, but what about scorpions? I know the Emperor Scorpion would definitely be up there, but I'm kinda interested in seeing what some people think the 10 best, in order, would be?


----------



## Smokehound714 (Oct 29, 2014)

Im unsure what you mean by best..  do you mean ease of care, something handle-able, etc?

  Easy scorpion species

  Smeringurus- All these need is fine sand and something to hide under, bone-dry.  Venom: Painful, but short-lived, like other vaejovidae

  anuroctonus-  Will burrow in soaked, compressed, dried coco fiber, very easy to care for.  Venom is weak, these scorpions are unlikely to ever sting you, except for males, which are meaner than females.  

  paravaejovis-  Another super easy genus, all they need is something to hide under.  Tons of species in this one, including Vaejovis spinigerus (Vaejovis is now known as Paravaejovis)

  Centruroides (and other similar buthids)-  Easy, but very painful venom, regardless of species.  All they need is humidity and warmth.  (should not be considered a beginner's choice, due to venom)


  Vaejovidae are typically easy to care for, i'd start with those, first.  Though finding them online may prove difficult.   Buthids tend to be quite simple, in care, but many can be dangerous.

  the most commonly sold vaejovid is Vaejovis spinigerus, they're easy to find.  They dont get big, but they're active and long-lived.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MagicalLobster (Oct 29, 2014)

I recently got my first scorpion, a Heterometrus spinifer, which I read is a good beginner scorpion. Their sting is apparently somewhat painful but nothing to be concerned about in a medical sense. You wouldn't want to handle this one. When I unpacked it I prodded it out with a paint brush and it attempted to sting it repeatedly. He or she is feisty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tlover95 (Oct 29, 2014)

In response to Smokehound714, 

By best I meant a good balance of ease of care and temperament, and although that isn't really a top 10, I'd make the argument that listing several families of scorpions is even better, I appreciate it!


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Jan 23, 2018)

I can vouch for H spinifer, neat pet and striking in appearance but not to be touched.

The emperor is also popular if you can find it. The claim is that you can handle it but those pinschers look like they can do some damage!!

The best thing to do is to look around here, YouTube and elsewhere. See what people actually have. See how many like a species so much they have multiple specimens.

Disregard any lethal ones for a first one.


----------



## darkness975 (Jan 24, 2018)

Tlover95 said:


> Ok, so I have a pretty good idea of what some of the best beginner tarantulas are, but what about scorpions? I know the Emperor Scorpion would definitely be up there, but I'm kinda interested in seeing what some people think the 10 best, in order, would be?


_Hadrurus arizonensis
_
They can be defensive, but one should not be handling them anyway.  They are fairly active, so new keepers will hopefully not get too bored too fast and decide not to pursue the hobby.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## CWilson1351 (Jan 27, 2018)

I have to agree that Hadrurus arizonensis is at the top of my list for beginner level. Mine is very active and just refused food for the first time since I got it. 
Like @darkness975 said, not really a good idea to handle though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 27, 2018)

Of the species I have experience with? P. imperator and C. gracilis.

The lovely thing about C. gracilis is you can make a communal and it's always fun to see them 'snuggled' up together. They're also pretty common, and rather inexpensive.






BE AWARE that while this species is rather tolerant in communals, there is always a chance for cannibalism. When one of my females had a brood, both males had babies hanging out of their mouths before I even knew she'd given birth.  Also as mentioned above, you do not want to get stung. It's not lethal, but it's still an intense pain according to people who've been stung.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnotroik (Feb 2, 2018)

heteromentrus & pandinus sps.


----------



## FatherOfScorpions (Feb 2, 2018)

A few good starter species,

Pandinus imperator/dictator
(Large, docile, tropic conditions, burrows)

Heterometrus spp.
(Large, aggressive, tropic conditions, burrows)

Hadogenes troglodytes/paucidens
(Large, docile, dry conditions)

Hadrurus arizonisis
(Large, native to the US, burrows, easily kept at room temps)

Centruroides gracilis
(Medium, docile, tropic conditions, climbs vertical)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kennef (Jun 18, 2018)

Tlover95 said:


> Ok, so I have a pretty good idea of what some of the best beginner tarantulas are, but what about scorpions? I know the Emperor Scorpion would definitely be up there, but I'm kinda interested in seeing what some people think the 10 best, in order, would be?


Hadogenes Pauciden(now super rare), Hadogenes Troglodytes(was rare but more common), P. Imperator(Emperor Scorpion). Those always have to be in the top 10. I don’t have a scorpion yet but I did my research and I will be getting one for my bday : P


----------



## thebronzedragon (Sep 8, 2018)

Whitelightning777 said:


> I can vouch for H spinifer, neat pet and striking in appearance but not to be touched.
> 
> The emperor is also popular if you can find it. The claim is that you can handle it but those pinschers look like they can do some damage!!
> 
> ...


I disagree a little bit, I have a Heterometrus spinifer and he is pretty easy to handle. He has pinched my tongs once or twice but never tried to sting and is pretty calm, I know it varies between individuals but I just wanted to share my experience with this species as well.


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Sep 9, 2018)

I'm glad you got a docile specimen. Sure it's not an emperor?

Mine is a wild caught female that gave me 23 surprise scorplings of which I kept 1, which is also pretty snappy.

They also like higher temps as well. I keep mine in the low to mid 80s.  When I did have to handle mine too remove a strong from her mouth that was tangled in her legs as well, I put her outside in a critter keeper when it was 55 degrees. Someone was "fishing" I guess. She recovered with no problems.

She eats roaches only not crickets & appreciates the occasional Earthworm or hornworm.


----------



## thebronzedragon (Oct 3, 2018)

Whitelightning777 said:


> I'm glad you got a docile specimen. Sure it's not an emperor?
> 
> Mine is a wild caught female that gave me 23 surprise scorplings of which I kept 1, which is also pretty snappy.
> 
> ...


I don't think it is an emperor. It never burrows and the pincers seem to small to be an emperor. Mine actually also just gave birth unexpectedly, about 16 scorplings. I keep mine at the same temp. When I first got her I was so excited that I just needed to hold her. She was very calm. I feed her only crickets because I live in Canada and roaches are illegal.


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Oct 3, 2018)

Hadogenes tolerate it dry and are pretty large and chill so i'll vouch for them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigOuncePSN (Feb 27, 2020)

MagicalLobster said:


> I recently got my first scorpion, a Heterometrus spinifer, which I read is a good beginner scorpion. Their sting is apparently somewhat painful but nothing to be concerned about in a medical sense. You wouldn't want to handle this one. When I unpacked it I prodded it out with a paint brush and it attempted to sting it repeatedly. He or she is feisty.


Heterometrus venom is hardly painful. I think it’s venom level 1 but They normally pinch instead of sting anyways. Normally the most painful part is the actual telson puncturing your skin, and they do have a strong pinch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

